# Loss of internet connection, connection up and down switches in minutes



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

r/techsupportOpen
Alright guys, new pc, tried all I could think off, still no internet. Please help
u/SparklingW
Okay so a bit of context: i order and recieved a new pc 26th of July. A medion erazer x67037. I already have a medion erazer laptop for school and wanted this to be for my gaming, knowing that I might run into some wrongly installed software on the machine (which is what I had on my laptop) but willing to pay the lower price to deal with that.

It started fine, no issues, sometimes my internet would drop a little bit, but no big deals, I am used to it, that is just our router.

Now today, I boot up my pc, get some friends to game with, and while getting into the game, my internet just stops. I get disconnected from everything, couldn't access webpages anymore, nothing. But the icon in bottom right said my internet was fin, troubleshooter didn't find anything.

Knowing something might be wrong with software, I decided to check my network drivers, made sure they were all updated to the latest version (the internet issues were minutes long, with minutes intervals, so could check online for drivers during the uptime) they all were, also all other drivers were properly installed and up to date, just like my windows version.

Rebooting the pc did not help either, while all my other devices have internet just fine, so I know the router is not the issue.

Anyone have any ideas what is going on here, and what else I can try? I am not super tech savvy and don't know what else to do.

Btw, I am using wireless connection, my dad does not want a hole in his ceiling.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are both your PC and Router set for same or choice of channels both 2.4.and 5 ghz?


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeha I am not tech savvy, so no idea? but would that just randomly change at some moment? I didn't have any issues before today. If it could, how do I check this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK. Let's try something simple. When you ran the troubleshooter, did it tell you what it found but was unable to fix?


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

It said it was unable to identify the problem


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How far is the PC from the router? Any steel studs or other metal in between?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Press the win + x keys together select Powershell(admin) from the options, copy each of these cmd's separately and after copying each one, right click anywhere in the powershell window, the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter after each cmd. 

Four notepads will open, please copy paste each one here. 

Systeminfo |out-file $home\info.txt
Notepad $home\info.txt 

Get-NetAdapter | out-file $home\adapter.txt
notepad $home\adapter.txt

Get-NetTCPSetting | out-file $home\setting.txt
Notepad $home\setting.txt

Get-NetIPConfiguration | out-file $home\config.txt
notepad $home\config.txt


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

Okay here you go:


Host Name: DESKTOP-AEF8L5A
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Version: 10.0.17134 N/A Build 17134
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: N/A
Registered Organization: N/A
Product ID: 00325-95800-00000-AAOEM
Original Install Date: 26/07/2018, 20:07:53
System Boot Time: 06/08/2018, 20:43:39
System Manufacturer: MEDION
System Model: MD34158/C706
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 10 GenuineIntel ~3192 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 370H4W0X.202, 04/12/2017
Windows Directory: C:\WINDOWS
System Directory: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume3
System Locale: en-gb;English (United Kingdom)
Input Locale: nl;Dutch (Netherlands)
Time Zone: (UTC+00:00) Dublin, Edinburgh, Lisbon, London
Total Physical Memory: 16,269 MB
Available Physical Memory: 12,344 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 18,701 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 12,840 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 5,861 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\DESKTOP-AEF8L5A
Hotfix(s): 4 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: KB4230204
[02]: KB4338832
[03]: KB4343669
[04]: KB4340917
Network Card(s): 3 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
Connection Name: WiFi
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.11.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.11.53
[02]: fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3
[02]: Realtek PCIe GbE Family Controller
Connection Name: Ethernet
Status: Media disconnected
[03]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
Hyper-V Requirements: VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes



Name InterfaceDescription ifIndex Status MacAddress LinkSpeed
---- -------------------- ------- ------ ---------- ---------
WiFi Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165 16 Up D4-6D-6D-7E-16-F2 48 Mbps
Ethernet Realtek PCIe GbE Family Controller 15 Disconnected 94-C6-91-6A-16-23 0 bps
Bluetooth Network Conn... Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw... 5 Disconnected D4-6D-6D-7E-16-F6 3 Mbps




SettingName : Automatic
MinRto(ms) : 
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS) : 
CongestionProvider : 
CwndRestart : 
DelayedAckTimeout(ms) : 
DelayedAckFrequency : 
MemoryPressureProtection : 
AutoTuningLevelLocal : 
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy : 
AutoTuningLevelEffective : 
EcnCapability : 
Timestamps : 
InitialRto(ms) : 
ScalingHeuristics : 
DynamicPortRangeStartPort : 
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts : 
AutomaticUseCustom : 
NonSackRttResiliency : 
ForceWS : 
MaxSynRetransmissions : 
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort : 
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 

SettingName : InternetCustom
MinRto(ms) : 300
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS) : 10
CongestionProvider : CUBIC
CwndRestart : False
DelayedAckTimeout(ms) : 40
DelayedAckFrequency : 2
MemoryPressureProtection : Disabled
AutoTuningLevelLocal : Normal
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy : NotConfigured
AutoTuningLevelEffective : Local
EcnCapability : Disabled
Timestamps : Disabled
InitialRto(ms) : 3000
ScalingHeuristics : Disabled
DynamicPortRangeStartPort : 49152
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts : 16384
AutomaticUseCustom : Disabled
NonSackRttResiliency : Disabled
ForceWS : Enabled
MaxSynRetransmissions : 2
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort : 0
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 0

SettingName : DatacenterCustom
MinRto(ms) : 20
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS) : 10
CongestionProvider : DCTCP
CwndRestart : False
DelayedAckTimeout(ms) : 10
DelayedAckFrequency : 2
MemoryPressureProtection : Disabled
AutoTuningLevelLocal : Normal
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy : NotConfigured
AutoTuningLevelEffective : Local
EcnCapability : Disabled
Timestamps : Disabled
InitialRto(ms) : 3000
ScalingHeuristics : Disabled
DynamicPortRangeStartPort : 49152
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts : 16384
AutomaticUseCustom : Disabled
NonSackRttResiliency : Disabled
ForceWS : Enabled
MaxSynRetransmissions : 2
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort : 0
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 0

SettingName : Compat
MinRto(ms) : 300
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS) : 4
CongestionProvider : NewReno
CwndRestart : False
DelayedAckTimeout(ms) : 200
DelayedAckFrequency : 2
MemoryPressureProtection : Disabled
AutoTuningLevelLocal : Normal
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy : NotConfigured
AutoTuningLevelEffective : Local
EcnCapability : Disabled
Timestamps : Disabled
InitialRto(ms) : 3000
ScalingHeuristics : Disabled
DynamicPortRangeStartPort : 49152
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts : 16384
AutomaticUseCustom : Disabled
NonSackRttResiliency : Disabled
ForceWS : Enabled
MaxSynRetransmissions : 2
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort : 0
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 0

SettingName : Datacenter
MinRto(ms) : 20
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS) : 10
CongestionProvider : DCTCP
CwndRestart : False
DelayedAckTimeout(ms) : 10
DelayedAckFrequency : 2
MemoryPressureProtection : Disabled
AutoTuningLevelLocal : Normal
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy : NotConfigured
AutoTuningLevelEffective : Local
EcnCapability : Disabled
Timestamps : Disabled
InitialRto(ms) : 3000
ScalingHeuristics : Disabled
DynamicPortRangeStartPort : 49152
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts : 16384
AutomaticUseCustom : Disabled
NonSackRttResiliency : Disabled
ForceWS : Enabled
MaxSynRetransmissions : 2
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort : 0
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 0

SettingName : Internet
MinRto(ms) : 300
InitialCongestionWindow(MSS) : 10
CongestionProvider : CUBIC
CwndRestart : False
DelayedAckTimeout(ms) : 40
DelayedAckFrequency : 2
MemoryPressureProtection : Disabled
AutoTuningLevelLocal : Normal
AutoTuningLevelGroupPolicy : NotConfigured
AutoTuningLevelEffective : Local
EcnCapability : Disabled
Timestamps : Disabled
InitialRto(ms) : 3000
ScalingHeuristics : Disabled
DynamicPortRangeStartPort : 49152
DynamicPortRangeNumberOfPorts : 16384
AutomaticUseCustom : Disabled
NonSackRttResiliency : Disabled
ForceWS : Enabled
MaxSynRetransmissions : 2
AutoReusePortRangeStartPort : 0
AutoReusePortRangeNumberOfPorts : 0




InterfaceAlias : WiFi
InterfaceIndex : 16
InterfaceDescription : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
NetProfile.Name : Pieterse
IPv4Address : 192.168.11.53
IPv6DefaultGateway : 
IPv4DefaultGateway : 192.168.11.1
DNSServer : 212.115.192.193
212.115.192.100
62.238.255.69

InterfaceAlias : Bluetooth Network Connection
InterfaceIndex : 5
InterfaceDescription : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
NetAdapter.Status : Disconnected

InterfaceAlias : Ethernet
InterfaceIndex : 15
InterfaceDescription : Realtek PCIe GbE Family Controller
NetAdapter.Status : Disconnected


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, your network card is dual band, good. From an Elevated Command Prompt, run ipconfig /release
Next run ipconfig /renew
Any luck?


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

the result:

C:\Users\Kjeld>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\Kjeld>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.53
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

results:

C:\Users\Kjeld>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\Kjeld>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.53
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

C:\Users\Kjeld>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\Kjeld>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.53
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you have an ethernet cable plugged in? You're not showing wi-fi. If not, it appears your network card isn't functioning.


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

I do not have an ethernet cable plugged in, won't be able to because my dad does not want a hole in his ceiling.

All the drivers for my network card should be up to date (in device manager, everything under 'network adapters' is fully up to date).

Could I fix this, or could there be another issue I can fix through my pc? or would I need to have it be brought in somewhere to have them look at it?


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/cIM534F

Just posting this here in case it might be useful?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You weren't in an elevated Command Prompt. It should have opened to C:\Windows\system32 not C:\Users\Kjeld
Click the Windows and X keys simultaneously and choose the Elevated Command prompt. I assume you have Admin rights. Now run the commands again.

EDIT: Are you dual booting with Windows and Linux or are you posting from more than one computer.? Also is your home using a server?


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

Sorry my bad:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Ethernet while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 1 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 3 while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Bluetooth Network Connection while it has its media disconnected.

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 1:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::59fe:50a7:ce87:7fa3%16
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.53
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.11.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


also, I don't even know how I would do that? I just have windows, just using this one pc. and, I doubt we would be using a server. as far as I know all we have is a router.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm assuming all other units are still working so I'm not recommending anything to do with the router. Again in an elevated command prompt, run each of these commands separately.
netsh winsock reset
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ip stop
netsh int ip start


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

Your 4 gigs into virtual memory, kill some programs, the minute lag is the reading and writing to your hard drive. Run msconfig and google all the startup processes. If it’s not audio, chipset, graphics, or printer, disable it.
You should be running 4-6 gig on fresh boot.


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

After you free your ram, then start working on WiFi


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, apologies for the long time without replies, after doing the ipconfig /release -> ipconfig /renew, my internet seemed to be working again, however it has been stopping again after pc restarts. doing it again seemed to work, but now not anymore. I tried this:

netsh winsock reset
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ip stop
netsh int ip start

the first 2 were succesful, for the other 2 I got this:
C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ip stop
The following command was not found: int ip stop.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ip start
The following command was not found: int ip start.

am about to try what cristophHoff suggested


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Go to Start-- Network and Sharing center, go to Adapter settings, right click and disable the Bluetooth networks that you see there..

Right click on your Wireless adapter, go to properties, uncheck the IPv6 item, hit apply ok and restart the PC...

Once it comes back up, open the Wireless settings and manually try to connect to the network.


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

Right click on your Wireless adapter, go to properties, uncheck the IPv6 item, hit apply ok and restart the PC...

This seemed to work! thank you, what does this do and why can it cause this? or is that too technical to explain simply?


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

Nevermind my previous post, for that session it looked like it worked, however after another pc restart, my internet began doing the same old thing again...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Medion merged with Lenovo. If you're still under warranty contact either one. I was ready to have you test for a rootkit, but since your gaming unit was made be a major manufacturer, I'll hold off on that unless you feel you picked it up after delivery.


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

I have just today contacted them, expected response time is 3 workdays, I have no idea when it got picked up. when I got it all was good. but it did not take very long to happen.

anything I can do or try while I wait?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We recommend that you read this article…
https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/ section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/Forum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/ Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, not been travelling too well lately, so I missed this, the reason you cannot use the ipconfig release and renew cmds is you have your dns servers set to a specific address range, search and type:- ncpa.cpl, (press enter) your internet connections will open,right click on your connection select "properties"Highlight Internet protocol ipv4, and select properties change settings to "obtain an IP address auto" & "obtain dns server address auto" Test your connection now, and you should find these cmds now work.


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

they were on "obtain an IP address auto" & "obtain dns server address auto" already?

I should note. Doing these cmd's when I first did them would give me proper connection for that session. after a while this started to become less. I would have to do them multiple times to get the connection working, up to the point where I had to do them so often, I could no longer really keep up. everytime I did one, my internet connection would disappear between the commands, and then after the second command, I would have proper internet for a few seconds, and then it disappears again.

Yesterday I did them a lot, did not really seem to help much, then went to play a game with some friends, and my internet was actually working for a couple hours, thought I might have done it enough then, but after a few hours my internet began doing the same old again.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Check for a service called WLAN Auto Config, disable that..

Also, go back to the place where you unchecked IPv6 and uncheck multiplexor protocol as well if it's checked..

Let us know what happens after a restart..


----------



## SparklingW (Aug 6, 2018)

> Check for a service called WLAN Auto Config, disable that..
> 
> Also, go back to the place where you unchecked IPv6 and uncheck multiplexor protocol as well if it's checked..
> 
> Let us know what happens after a restart..


The box was already unchecked, at a restart, my pc could find no available networks..


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, please enable WLAN Auto config if wireless is your primary mode of connectivity...

For some reason the network is unable to get an IP add..

Can you force an IP in IPv4 and see if that helps ?


----------

